# Please welcome....



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

... The newest member to my furry little family! Those of you on my FB have probably seen him already, but for those that haven't.... little background story [warning: kinda long read]

Some of you may remember what happened to my beloved Riley back in July

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictur...furry-kiddos-long-lots-pics-5.html#post246979

That whole situation was probably one of the most emotionally draining things I've had to deal with..... probably ever (even more so than burying 6 riding buddies in the ground in a 2.5 year timespan). Keep in mind, I like dogs/animals more than I do people.... and my dogs are my whole world.... pretty much everything I've got as I have no family or anything around here. My head was spinning so much at first I just wasn't really ready for another dog yet. About a month ago my buddy Travis (who has 4 dogs himself, lol), said, "hey you want to run over to the shelter and see what they got?". I thought, sure why not.... not really seriously looking just kinda browsing and see where it took me. This was the very first shelter visit I made. We go over there and look around, and of course I want to take home pretty much every dog I see, lol. But one of them, who's name was Turbo, caught my eye... he looked strangely similar to Riley. Not sure if it was that or whatever reason it was, but I kept going back to his kennel and checking him out. I didn't take him out at all as we got there not long before they closed so we had to go. I gave the whole getting another dog thing lots of thought, and decided the best way to honor a young life so senselessly lost, is to save another one. Plus Piggy and Piper are complete opposites as far as play and energy levels go, so I kinda wanted to get another higher energy dog like Riley was that would play with her, since Piper is a lazy bum and doesn't like to get off the couch, lol. So I really started to look around... so over the next month I went to pretty much every shelter in the surrounding 3 counties. Even drove all the way down to Atlanta, GA a couple weeks ago (with Piggy and Piper) to check out a foster dog down there (lady I used to live with). I looked at a LOT of dogs.... loved pretty much every one I met. Now I had the problem that I couldn't decide (seriously how does anybody pick just one anyways??). Since I would have to introduce Piggy and Piper to any potential dog anyways to make sure they got along, I figured maybe they could help me narrow it down some. We went over to several of the shelters and introduced everybody together. No big issues, but several of them just either weren't interested in each other, or just didn't seem to "click". I had gone back to the original first shelter 2 more times since then, and noticed Turbo wasn't out there, so I just figured he had gotten adopted. Then I was checking out their website, and noticed he was still listed on the adoptable dogs, along with a few others that I didn't see in the kennels

I ran over there real quick after work one day to see if they had anything new, and asked the lady about the couple dogs I had seen on the website that I didn't see in the kennels, Turbo being one of them. She looked them up and said, "oh yea they're still here, probably in the back room". Sure enough he was in a room in the back (where the public can't go without a staff member) where I guess they rotate the dogs around. I took several of the dogs out to walk and in the play area, including Turbo. Again, loved them all... couldn't decide. So yesterday I took Piggy and Piper over there (hadn't taken them to that shelter yet) and we did a few introductions. The staff lady was out there with us the whole time watching closely to body language and whatnot and they can tell whether it's just not gonna work or not. After several introductions, one of which was a no-go right from the start (a Boxer mix named Mac), it came down to 2 dogs..... Turbo and another reeeaaallllllly hyper 10 month old Boxer mix named Alakazam. Very sweet dog but had some pretty bad toy possession issues, enough to make the hair on his back stand up which is def not good in a multi dog household. So it came down to one.... Turbo. We brought him out again, for a total of 3 meetings, and did some more stuff with them (walked them next to each other, more play time, etc), and the staff lady said it looked like Turbo was probably the best match. I was kinda leaning towards him anyways, so with their reassurance, and knowing I was gonna have to just pick one sooner or later, I decided he was it.... lets take him home! I had already put in an application when I was there before, so all they had to do was call my landlord since I rent my house and make sure it was good with them (which it was), and finish up the paperwork and we were all on our way

So I'd like to give a nice warm welcome home to.... Turbo!! He's about 1 yr 9 months old... they had him listed as a Hound mix, but what he's mixed with.... who knows. But he's a total sweetheart with an awesome personality. And very energetic to play with Piggy too!



















His car manners are absolutely fantastic!



















Then we headed down the road to the PetSmart to get him some supplies. He's really very well mannered, all things considered.... 










His resemblance to Riley is.... scary



















Got him enough to get him started off right (new collar and leash too, not in pic)










Finally made our way home.... after some dinner at Chic-Fil-A, of course, lol










Again, car manners.... couldn't ask for better. And I usually don't let them ride up front, but Piggy and Piper were in the back, and the staff and I both agreed putting them all back there in that close of quarters so soon after meeting each other, would be a bad idea, lol. But he just curled up on the seat and slept like a baby the entire hour drive home


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally got to check out his new home... I'd say he was a happy boy and glad to be out of a kennel



















Definitely not shy, and made himself right at home... gobbling his dinner down in no time










Aaaaand..... then passed out cold, lol










He was a little hesitant to get up in the bed with me at first, but he finally did, curled up next to me and slept like a baby the whole night... still there with me this morning when I woke up. Probably the best sleep he's had in quite some time (he was at the shelter for several months)










Made a couple videos today too..... his first time out in the back yard (2 acres) where he could RUN!!







And then later on in the house..... they went at it like this for probably a good solid 15 minutes without even slowing down. Had a game of bitey-face and some wrestling in there somewhere too, lol. I'd say he's definitely high enough energy to keep up with the ol' almost 7 year old Piggy, haha







Anyways that's all I've got..... sorry for such a long rambling story and so many pics, I'm just excited to have something positive to be.... excited about I guess, lol.... after all the legal letdowns over the past couple months that were totally draining me. So maybe this little guy will help me get my mind off things....


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jared,
I am so happy got you! Turbo is a handsome boy. I look forward to watching him grow!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! What a pretty dog! Congratulations on the new family member!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This thread was such a happy read  He is so cute, I love him in the car all comfy. 

And I love that Piggy is the one who needs a playmate, and not the youngin, Piper LOL.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

thirdgenlxi said:


> the best way to honor a young life so senselessly lost, is to save another one.


Just this alone...you are a rare find. I too believe this 110%. :usa2: 

Thank you SO MUCH for saving Turbo in memory of sweet Riley. He is a very lucky dog to have you.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind words! I think he'll work out great.... couple little issues we need to work on in training but nothing big at all. Overall he's really very well mannered. But he's starting his beginner obedience class tomorrow night (wed)..... will be interesting to see how he does!

The Humane Society I got him from always takes a pic of every animal that gets adopted out and posts it up on their FB page that they went to their forever home..... this was his... actually one of his better pics! haha (as far as sitting still and actually looking at the camera). Such a handsome boy










Now he's here cuddled up next to me.... guess he wore himself out in the yard today 




















And yea I too always joke about how Piggy is the oldest one, with the most bone/joint issues, yet she's still just a big energetic puppy at heart, lol. Piper is just the opposite. Love them all though


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so happy you saved him and are giving him a good home. He looks like he is very happy.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Here I am between classes tearing up trying not to cry! I'm so glad this little guy found you and you found him. Looks like you will be a great match together 

the best way to honor a young life so senselessly lost, is to save another one.
I also completely agree with this! I always joke to the BF that as soon as Charlie passes I will be going out and picking out the saddest looking pup I can find.

Anyways, good luck with Turbo  He looks like a great dog!


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Well I haven't really posted much on Turbo since this, so figured I'd just post a few updates with some pics and videos of what he's been up to lately

Anyways... He's doing absolutely fantastic! SO glad I adopted him.... seriously a wonderful dog. Very very smart, incredibly sweet, and has SO much personality..... amazing little boy that constantly puts a huge smile on my face

We started off a week after I adopted him, we all went on a 2000+ mile roadtrip up to Illinois to visit my family... mainly my sister who had just had baby #4. I was kinda curious to see how he'd do for that long in the car and as high energy as he is. But he was an absolute angel the entire trip

Had his own little spot to snuggle into.... he was happy as could be










Car manners.... still awesome










"Are we there yet Dad??"



















Hotel room on the way back










Always Mr. Photogenic, lol










Awesome cuddle buddy




























Don't even ask how we made this work..... but they do keep me nice and warm in the winter time! That's one of our foster doggies, Sasha, off to the right there


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Always keeps my seat warm in the car whenever I get out and he has to stay in










Yawn










He had started his beginner class shortly after I got him










Passed that one










Then intermediate class










Passed that one too










And then he just started his advanced class a couple weeks ago. Now is where it really gets fun, lol. This was right before his first advance class started










And this was one hour later, soon as he got in the car. He was wiped! He's doing great though in class! He's still high energy and gets excited, but he's still very controllable. Super smart and catches onto stuff in no time at all



















"I'm ready... lets go!!"


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

We went to the open house at the Humane Society shelter where I got him from.... saw some of his old kennelmates and caretakers again.... they all recognized him. And pretty much everybody asked me if I kept the name, hahah




























The boy does like to sleep! When he's out, he is OUT!



















Awhile back we took in our first foster baby, Si. Him and Turbo instantly bonded and were like best buds










They played, and played, and played.... constantly
















When it came time to let little Si go and head up north to DC with his brother Stump to try and find a forever home, it absolutely broke my heart to let him go. Not just because I had gotten attached (I loved the little guy!), but hated to separate him and Turbo too... you could tell how happy both of them were. Si was very shy and timid at first and he was really starting to come out of his shell. This was just a couple days before he was set to leave. I was having serious thoughts of being a foster failure, lol.... but decided it was probably in his best interest to let him go


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

But I'm glad I did... a day after him and his brother arrived in DC, not only did he get adopted into a forever home, but they adopted both him AND his brother Stump.... so him and his brother got to stay together in their forever home. But at the same time I had dropped Si off, I picked up another.... Sasha. And once again, her and Turbo became best buds










And again, they played, and played, and played











Out of the blue, all 3 of my dogs got sick with some sort of stomach bug for a couple of days, so they were not feeling so well and throwing up (not sure if it was something in their food or what). Sasha kept a watchful eye over her Turbo while he wasn't feeling well










He always reminds me when it's dinner time










"Feeeeedddd MMeeeeeee"










He was enjoying his very first snowfall! (he's 2 yrs old and it hasn't snowed at all the past 2 winters)



















He sure is enjoying having a nice big back yard to run around in all day.... he's wore slap out every night. But as they say.... a tired puppy is a happy puppy!










And still the best cuddle buddy ever


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

That's all the pics for now (actually have a lot more, but that's the main ones, lol). But as you can tell he's settled in wonderfully, and he's just a happy, energetic little boy that's loving life. I did take him into the vet back in January cuz he was due for an update on his shots, and get him on an annual exam schedule. The good news.... vet said he looked, felt, and sounded fantastic! The bad news.... he did test positive for heartworms. I had taken him into the vet in September right after I had adopted him and he had tested negative then, but the vet said they, like fleas, take about 6 month to develop (I forget that word she used... started with a G). And, like fleas, in that time nothing will kill them. So she said it was likely from before I even got him and they just hadn't developed yet. But the good part is it was a very very low positive, so she said it was probably just a couple of worms and not really anything to worry too much about as far as negative side effects, just gotta do the treatment. Since it was a low positive we were able to do the slow kill method instead of the fast kill, which is much easier on the dog (and a hell of a lot more affordable too). So that's what we're doing now. He's doing great.... not showing any side effects whatsoever.... just gotta keep with it and take him back in June for a follow up and make sure everything is clean and clear. 

Absolutely love this little guy to death though..... seriously don't think I could have picked a better one. Wishing for many many more happy years ahead


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Such pretty dogs! Congrats on graduating training! Haha.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update Jared!


----------

